

What I learned from 9 years of blogging about startups and Venture Capital - vccafe
http://www.vccafe.com/2015/01/08/vc-cafe-turns-9/

======
FiatLuxDave
I particularly liked the posts linked in the section on "Understanding trends
and industries". There are a few tools I was not familiar with, which I will
definitely try. Thank you for posting this.

